# What an ugly baby...



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

seriously look at what she has done to herself lol and look at that mane! OMG she is so ugly right now!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ah... I think she's cute... she's loosing her baby fur!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

She's cute! She just has a mohawk


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

D'aww what a rockstar.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think she is adorable. She needs lovin's.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

awww look at that mohawk!!!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL! Fuzzbutt!


----------



## xoTrishaxo (Jun 12, 2009)

cutie!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Yay for the horses with mohawks! Zeus rocks his and it looks like she does too. Hers is way better though. What a little punk, ha ha.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe I should dye it hot pink! Totally kidding. I love her so much. She has such a great disposition. Just a little patchy right now


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

no dye it green! I total love it, its so you know, different!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

All babies go through several fugly stages. Just wait till she's about four. You might be surprised. ;D


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You're right she is definitely the ugliest baby I have ever seen, so I think I should her off your hands. I have a paddock right here with her name on it. It's made for those "ugly" foals. :twisted:


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL! She's adorable.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Mohawks kick butt! She's lucky she doesnt have to work at hers.


----------



## MissPogoPony (Jun 20, 2009)

She is adorable! What breed is she?


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Ha ha all of you are making me lol.
I just can't wait for all of that baby hair to be gone. It doesn't brush out its like she has to rub it off (cause i brush her all of the time).

I have no idea what breed she is...only that her mama is a 12hh pony of some sort lol. No idea what dad is. I think she is going to be taller than her mama.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

haha sooo cute. I know someone who breeds miniature ponies and I commented on the baby's mohawks. He said they have a mohawk until about 1 year old then the falls over.


----------



## sc012785 (3 mo ago)

hi


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MOD NOTE


Thread closed. OP has not logged in in over 10 years. Please check the date of a thread before replying.


----------

